# Server wont ping itself



## Pabloflleras (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi i am using a Windows 2008 R2 at a small dental office. We had it working perfectly for half a year but then a power outage seemed to have damaged some part of our network. The result was a patched up server configuration due to lack of time to fix issues that began popping up after the power outage. Currently our server have to NICs activated. The original LAN one connecting the network, and one to access the internet. Our LAN is connected through a static ip address sense it works as a server for a database currently used. The second one works though a wireless router with dynamic ip and is used for internet access for the database to create backups, and more recently it has begun to function as a way for some of the network computers to access to database. I realize the system is in no way functioning as it should and i have rounded down the issue to being something related to the DNS service on the server. When i run the Best Practice Analyzer I get multiple error codes relating to the LAN ip address that is not connecting to the internet. I have been unsuccessful in getting our static ip address to connect to the internet on the server and also have had issues with new computers connection to the domain as they cannot see it as an active domain but they can ping the IP address that the domain is located on. If anyone can help on any of these it would be amazing. I can provide any information you need.


----------

